# What method do you use? (poll)



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

There have been several polls asking which main speedcubing method you use, but they are outdated.
Which method is your main/the method you use in competition?
Why do you like/use this method?

It is going to be interesting to see the difference between CFOP and Roux especially.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP

I use LBL for fun when my OH and 3x3 sucks and roux i'm allergic to until after UKO


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP at first, but now Roux.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love these threads. Maybe we should make a new one every six months? (not joking, I'd love to see the data over time.)


----------



## cuber8208 (Oct 21, 2012)

I used to use CFOP but now I use roux...


----------



## WBCube (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll say CFOP, but I use CFCE whenever the case demands it


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> I love these threads. Maybe we should make a new one every six months? (not joking, I'd love to see the data over time.)



More people come and go on the forum and change methods, now more than ever.
The youngest one of these threads I could find was from May 2011, so I would consider that outdated.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 21, 2012)

Fridrich most of the time but sometimes Roux for fun.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 21, 2012)

Cfop/Cfce/Vh/Zb/FreeFop/Freefce. Yeahh...


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 21, 2012)

ZZ cuz I leikz it


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 21, 2012)

Petrus, Columns and CFCE for fun.
Roux for speed.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've actually never been to a competition so I should be disqualified from answering but I'm going to anyway:

If I was to go to a competition, I'd use CFOP as that's the method I am fastest with, <30. When I'm bored I use Roux, LBL, or a method I came up with (probably not original, but one I figured out myself and only use when extremely bored as it's slow.)

Tl;dr - CFOP is my main method.


----------



## balloon6610 (Oct 21, 2012)

ZZ for 3x3
CFOP for Bigcubes


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 21, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> CFOP for Bigcubes



like do redux then do CFOP in the 3x3 stage?


----------



## cubernya (Oct 21, 2012)

Because I want to switch to Roux, but haven't completely yet, I voted for CFOP since it's still what's done on a lot of my solves (I've been doing 4x4 lately)


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 21, 2012)

I use CFOP. I learned it because I didn't understand other methods at the time. I'll admit Roux is more fun, but I am not switching to it because I've worked so hard to get were I am currently.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 21, 2012)

I am Fridrich/CFOP all the way. Roux is not my cup of tea, at all.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 21, 2012)

Pretty much bog-standard CFOP. I keep meaning to learn stuff like COLL, ELL, WV etc, but I never stick with anything and just forget them :fp


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3: FreeFOP
OH: Petrus
Bigcubes: CFOP


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3: pretty much anything that's not a corners first derivative
OH: ZZ
4x4: yau+COL
5x5+: OBLBL


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2012)

*CFOP*

I muck about with other method a bit Roux the most


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 3x3: FreeFOP
> OH: Petrus
> Bigcubes: CFOP



I would have lol'd if you said bh


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 21, 2012)

Waterman for the lulz.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh no, not this thread again ! 
(and putting corners first and edges first in the same category, WTF ??? They are completely different methods.)


----------



## balloon6610 (Oct 21, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> like do redux then do CFOP in the 3x3 stage?



Yep


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 21, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> ZZ for 3x3
> CFOP for Bigcubes



Same here.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 21, 2012)

Roux is just a poor mans cfop.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2012)

I still think its gonna be a long time before roux becomes the dominant method.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 21, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Roux is just a poor mans cfop.



Yeah and cfop is just a rich man's attempt at Roux



Kirjava said:


> I still think its gonna be a long time before roux becomes the dominant method.



I don't, I've been hearing a lot more of the frowned upon "roux is the best" phrase lately


----------



## somberabyss (Oct 21, 2012)

3LLL CFOP
Learning ZZb+


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 21, 2012)

So what? The majority of cubers use cfop and won't be switching any time soon, and new users are still learning cfop because that's what the teaching materials recommend. Roux isn't quite mainstream just yet, and the WR is still lingering on cfop for now. Give it a few years.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP. Cause I just learnt this method.


----------



## Mnts (Oct 21, 2012)

wow, back in a days over 90% used cfop, now this number decreased alot. world changes.


----------



## already1329 (Oct 21, 2012)

Roux.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP is for people who want to be fast. Roux is for people who want to be 5BLD.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 21, 2012)

ZZ, because i once had the idea of EOLine and it felt really awesome (aka "flow"), and when i learnt it already exists as "ZZ method", i just continued to do it.

PS: i dont use ZZ because i love OH, i love OH because i use ZZ


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP
Because I can solve cube only in this method.
But I am learnning ZZ for fun.I am wish I can use it with OH in the furture.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 21, 2012)

FreeFOP


----------



## Endgame (Oct 21, 2012)

roux because **** CFOP that's why


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2012)

CFOP with a lot of Petrus blockbuilding influence.


----------



## PandaCuber (Oct 21, 2012)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## rubikmaster (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, interesting poll results. The number of Roux users is definitely increasing more and more each day. I use CFOP but I'm kinda, sorta, in the process of switching to Roux.  I think that in a few years the percentage of Roux users and CFOP users will be about even. I don't think Roux will take over though, because a lot of people will still prefer a method like CFOP since it's not so intuitive, you just need to learn the algorithms and that's it, almsot no thinking involved. People will always find CFOP easier and that is probably the only reason why everybody won't switch to Roux. IMO, Roux is defnitely the best, it's fun, it's intuitive and come on, who doesn't like M slices?  I will be switching to Roux as soon as possible.


----------



## blokpoi (Oct 21, 2012)

Forget roux. CFOP for life.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 21, 2012)

Silly cfop people.  Just wait till Roux is the main method.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Oct 21, 2012)

23 second averages with LBL!!! Yeah... im to lazy to learn anything new....


----------



## F perm (Oct 22, 2012)

ZZ for life
Roux for lulz


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 22, 2012)

I think most things will remain constant over the next few years. CFOP will go down, Petrus will fluctuate, but stay about the same, ZZ will go up, and Roux will go up. Everything else will be pretty much the same.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Rewks, more commonly known as Rawks.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 22, 2012)

CFOP and Roux


----------



## pdilla (Oct 22, 2012)

I wish I was better at Roux. Still stuck with a 26 sec ave.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 23, 2012)

there are like 6 times as many cfopers as rouxers 
Roux cause it's more different/less repetetive. And MOOOOOO is fun. I like cows. I like the intuitiveness of it, though I'm slower with it than CFOP. It's just more exciting.


----------



## uvafan (Oct 23, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> there are like 6 times as many cfopers as rouxers



There are twelve times more cfopers as zzers


----------



## F perm (Oct 23, 2012)

uvafan said:


> There are twelve times more cfopers as zzers



Yeah, I've been watching this thread for the past few days, ZZ has stayed at about 6% throughout, but Roux started out with much less, <10%, iirc. Wonder if Rouxers are shy to vote?

EDIT: 100th post! Didn't even notice at first. Probably should have made it more worthwhile. Whatever. 100 isn't even that big


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 23, 2012)

F perm said:


> Yeah, I've been watching this thread for the past few days, ZZ has stayed at about 6% throughout, but Roux started out with much less, <10%, iirc. Wonder if Rouxers are shy to vote?
> 
> EDIT: 100th post! Didn't even notice at first. Probably should have made it more worthwhile. Whatever. 100 isn't even that big



Yeah, roux is actually closer to 1/4 of CFOP now. I HOPE THE ROUXERS ARE VOTING! We're too cool to not vote.


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 23, 2012)

shoulda said i use snyder v3 :X, too late now QQ


----------



## stoic (Oct 23, 2012)

The Rouxers aren't usually shy about mentioning it


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 23, 2012)

All the roux people spamming it all over the place... "we are the cool kids, we use Roux"


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> All the roux people spamming it all over the place... "we are the cool kids, we use Roux"



So when you say that you use Roux, you're spamming all over the place, but when you say you use CFOP, that's not a problem. People in both camps are equally guilty of any crime you wish to attribute to Roux users.


----------



## BenVdd (Oct 23, 2012)

I was merely joking , hence the


----------



## pkvk9122 (Oct 23, 2012)

Im using CFOP. I think that CFOP is alot more popular because when I searched up speedcubing, it was practically filled with CFOP. Of course that was a while ago, not really sure now, but I learnt from Macky's website. I dont think they have roux. Learning ZZ because i feel it has more potential than CFOP, however, since i'm still faster at that I guess ill go with CFOP for the poll...


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2012)

BenVdd said:


> I was merely joking , hence the



Why just joking? People are doing what you said. Using a certain method doesn't make you 'cool'.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 23, 2012)

if roux is used to break a world record for 2h a lot noobs might switch and then give up on it maybe


----------



## applemobile (Oct 23, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Why just joking? People are doing what you said. Using a certain method doesn't make you 'cool'.



No method makes you cool, but Cfop makes you uncool. The majority of hipster roux users mention roux in their signature. CFOP 4 lYfE XD


----------



## peterbone (Oct 23, 2012)

CFCE. Not listed.


----------



## Litz (Oct 23, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> So when you say that you use Roux, you're spamming all over the place, but when you say you use CFOP, that's not a problem. People in both camps are equally guilty of any crime you wish to attribute to Roux users.


I disagree with this, assuming we're talking about the same thing.



Kirjava said:


> Why just joking? People are doing what you said. Using a certain method doesn't make you 'cool'.


But I agree with this.

It always felt to me like most people who switched to Roux recently did it because everyone used CFOP and they wanted to be different. And I do believe they think they're "cool" just because they use Roux (most of the people I'm talking about even added things like "Roux user" to their signatures, which they never did with any other method). This is much better now as more people are converting to Roux so it's not so different anymore. I'm sure CFOP users were the same when the main method was LBL and CFOP was the different, "cool" method!


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2012)

Litz said:


> I disagree with this, assuming we're talking about the same thing.



You can't disagree with something that is factually true.


----------



## Litz (Oct 23, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> You can't disagree with something that is factually true.


Never mind then, we're clearly not talking about the same thing.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2012)

Feel free to elaborate.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 23, 2012)

I make 5 sides then the last one.

ok that wasn't funny. I make CFOP, because if you want to continue after LBL, CFOP is thrown at you from all sides. Will try out Roux some time.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 23, 2012)

I am never dedicated to a certain method and normally stick to a method for a few months before switching. I like learning how methods work and voted for Heise since that is what I have been using for months. Someone needed to support Heise. It really is a great method once you can understand it.


----------



## CubicNL (Oct 23, 2012)

applemobile said:


> The majority of hipster roux users mention roux in their signature.


I feel so guilty right now xD


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 4, 2012)

i use cfop cuz its easiest to get fast with


----------



## Hunter (Nov 5, 2012)

applemobile said:


> No method makes you cool, but Cfop makes you uncool. The majority of hipster roux users mention roux in their signature. CFOP 4 lYfE XD


New signature it is.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 5, 2012)

I never switched to Roux, there was just the point where I became faster when I solved with roux than my old method. I use whatever method I feel like using at the moment, and whichever one I have the most fun doing. I have learned significantly more algorithms that are not roux oriented then algorithms that are. It just seems that new roux users have that period where they are all "LOOK AT ME I USE ROUX". The most attention whoring I saw from roux users would have to be US nationals 2011 where some kid yelled out something along the lines of "Raise your hand if you use roux! YEAH!!" It's silly ****.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2012)

I use the lame method (you know which one) for serious speedsolving and many of the other ones for fun speedsolving :3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> [snip] I use whatever method I feel like using at the moment, and whichever one I have the most fun doing. I have learned significantly more algorithms that are not roux oriented then algorithms that are. [snip]



This, many times over. While I'm fastest when I solve with Roux, I don't even spend the majority of my time solving Roux. That might be time that I could be using getting faster at my "main" method, but that would just feel like a chore. I could (and do) spend my time learning more about the cube itself rather than learning how to fit the cube into a set solving pattern. I have far more fun and learn a lot more this way than just sticking to and bragging about my fastest method.


----------



## twixx62 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yay petrus! ...anyone? no...? ok...


----------



## Smiles (Nov 5, 2012)

CFOP because I started with LBL and just went advanced on that before I even knew Roux and ZZ existed. By the time I read about them, I was already sub 25 with all the PLLs are some OLLs, and I didn't want to have to learn new things.

Plus I don't like table abuse so if I were to use Roux, I'd have to change method for OH.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 5, 2012)

I use Roux. i am working on a little something i made up where i build the f2l by inserting the f2l pair and the B layer edge simultaneously. i get about 30 35-40 second average on that, but i just came up with it on friday so i'll probably get faster.


----------



## pepkin88 (Nov 5, 2012)

ZB is more similar to CFOP than to ZZ. So why do you group ZB with ZZ?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 5, 2012)

if that post was for me, i don't even know zz or zb. if it wasn't for me, who was it for because im interested.


----------



## pepkin88 (Nov 5, 2012)

To the creator of the poll (ZZ and ZB user counts are aggregated).


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 5, 2012)

The reason I grouped things the way that I did is because this is the way I saw prior polls grouped, I really do not know that much about a lot of methods. To specificall answer the ZZ/ZB is that there is a ZZ/ZB thread, right? So I assumed that they were very similiar methods


----------



## GearGuy57 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ia cctually use a combo of sexy method, F2L, and beginners method. its actually pretty fast for me!


----------



## pepkin88 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hehe, no big deal, especially when there are so few ZB users. I bet that all cubers who voted for ZZ/ZB are ZZ solvers.


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 6, 2012)

yeah, all those people listed are ZZ solvers, pretty sure
ZB just has so many cases few would even wanna begin that daunting task
VH much more friendly than ZB


----------



## AkitakaPS (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm going to say roux. Sometimes i use CFOP, but roux is just more fun for me.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 24, 2012)

just changed from roux to zz


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 24, 2012)

I use CFOP because it was the only good thing aroung when I started


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2012)

I originally put CFOP but I switched to ZZ.


----------



## Teiu88 (Nov 29, 2012)

LBL but I can still sub 30


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 30, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> I use CFOP because it was the only good thing aroung when I started


When did you start?


----------

